# What's wrong with me? Please help!



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello. This is my second time posting about the same issue. I have had recurring abdominal pain/discomfort off and on for the last 2 months. I am 38 y/o and have the Mirena IUD. I have not had a menstrual cycle in over 10 years. I am having pain in the lower right side of my stomach. It's mostly in the very lower stomach, almost bikini/pelvic area. I am really confused as to what could be causing this! I have been to my gynecologist and a nurse practitioner and neither of them have found anything in exams or ultrasounds. My next thought was to go to my family doctor to see what his opinion is. The nurse practitioner suggested a CAT scan if the second ultrasounds came back normal, which it did. The only thing the ultrasounds showed were multiple follicles on both ovaries, but I don't think that would be causing this pain. I don't have any pain with intercourse. The pain tends to occur when I am sitting for a while. When I get up, I have a good deal of discomfort for a few minutes. I have no pain at night. My gynecologist doesn't think it's a gyn issue, but I am not sure. I am due for my annual exam in about 3 weeks. I'm just hoping to get some advice or input before then. Thanks!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you seen your regular Dr about this? Is it possible that it could be a hernia?


----------



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello, BQ. No, I haven't seen my regular doctor about this yet. I need to go, but I am just reluctant. The pain isn't too bad today, and I would hate to go in and him not be able to find anything. I've just been trying to deal with it the best I can. You mentioned that maybe it could be a hernia. How would a doctor diagnose that, if that's what it is? Do you know what some of the symptoms are of a hernia? I've heard about them before, but I really don't know much about them. It just seems as though if it is a hernia, the pain would be all the time. This pain comes and goes with no apparent reason. It's been consistently on the lower right side of my stomach/pelvic area. I am not comfortable with my family doctor doing a pelvic exam on me. Besides, I had a pelvic exam when I went to the nurse practitioner and she didn't feel anything abnormal. My IUD is still in place. But she mentioned that my symptoms could be an infection due to the IUD, or an ovarian cyst. The ultrasound was done to check for a cyst, but only small follicles were found on both ovaries. The only other thing I can think of is some kind of GI problems. But the pain that I'm having seems to low to be that kind of problem. My daughter has has ulcerative colitis for the last 4 years and I am 99% sure that I have IBS-D, but it has never been diagnosed. I've basically given up on finding a doctor for that. I'll try to research about hernias and see if that matches what I'm experiencing. Thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It would be found usually by a physical exam and history and analysis of the history of symptoms.I would pop "hernia" into google or your fav search engine and look for symptoms .. diagnosis etc to learn more about them.One should not ever self diagnose. If you do not want to go to your Reg Dr than I would go to a GI and get a diagnosis.


----------



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks BQ! I will try searching hernias and see what I can find. The nurse practitioner I went to a few weeks ago palpated my abdomen. She didn't mention feeling anything like that. I don't currently have a GI doctor, so my family doctor will be my next step. Thanks for the input!


----------



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

Update: I spent several hours in the car yesterday and found that today my pain is a little worse. Right now, I am feeling pressure and discomfort/pain in the middle of my lower abdomen. I am pretty sure that this is a female-type problem. I have never had pain for this long and so low in my abdomen. If I go to another doctor and they say that they don't see anything wrong, I think I will probably lose my mind! If I am feeling pain, why can't the doctors find out where it is coming from??? I am sooooo frustrated!!!!!!! I am thinking about moving my annual exam up a few weeks, if possible. That way, I can find out whether or not she thinks something is wrong with my female parts. If she doesn't think so, I'll have to go to my family doctor.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well why not go ahead to your family Dr in the meantime and get their ideas on what this possibly could be. So sorry you are feeling this pain.Keep us posted! Try to have a decent weekend!


----------



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks again, BQ! I am going to try and get in for my annual exam earlier than when it is scheduled. I had pain again this weekend off and on. This morning, my husband and I were intimate, and I immediately had almost "doubled-over" type pain afterwards!! I usually have some discomfort with intercourse, but this was different. It was extremely painful to even sit down. It passed within 3 or 4 hours. So, I am definitely thinking that this is a gyn issue. I'll keep you posted as to what I find out. Thanks again!


----------



## CinMari (Apr 4, 2011)

How long have you had the Mirena in? Maybe it's causing some bad cramping for you?It's hard to know exactly what's causing pain, I'm in the same boat. It very well could be your bowels too. It's good to see you're investigating too. Maybe see if your doctor can refer you to get a colonoscopy? Hope you find answers soon!


----------



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks CinMari! I have had the Mirena just about 2 years. I got it in May of 2009. I saw a nurse practitioner and she mentioned that I may have pelvic inflammatory disease, but I don't know how that could be diagnosed if that is the problem. I am not sure if it is my bowels or not. I am going to the bathroom like I usually do... I called my gynecologist and they are not able to fit me in any sooner than the 25th, which is when I'm due for my annual exam. I'm still going to hold off on going to my family doctor for now, unless it gets unbearable. I just don't understand how it comes and goes so much. I'll keep you posted! Thanks for the message.


----------



## mleon (May 8, 2011)

I had the Mirena before I got it out to try to get pregnant recently. I too was having pelvic pain. My doctor checked for cysts and didn't find anything. When I brought it up again when I scheduled my Mirena removal, she said "I wonder if taking the MIrena out will help?" She didn't seem to have a medical explanation of WHY it would help but she did say that. And guess what... got it out and I haven't had any more pain!


----------

